# Some streets for a change!!



## Raj_55555 (Aug 6, 2015)

It's been a while since I've posted any of the street stuff (not sure if these qualify as streets), enjoy & comments welcome as always! 

#1. Looking at the future, or into the past??







#2. My fav - Study Time:






#3. Study time:






#4. Catching a Puffer fish:






#5. Fighting the waves:






#6. Coming ashore:


----------



## jaomul (Aug 6, 2015)

Not sure wheteher they're "street" or not, but they do show a way of life very well


----------



## sm4him (Aug 6, 2015)

I think #2 is my favorite as well, Raj.  Nicely done.

I also really like 4 and 5.  #4 looks like he's walking on water!


----------



## Jasii (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice one's Raj! kinda partial to No 1 and what an apt title!!
Kudos mate...


----------



## Raj_55555 (Aug 6, 2015)

jaomul said:


> Not sure wheteher they're "street" or not, but they do show a way of life very well


  yes they do, thanks jaomul!



sm4him said:


> I think #2 is my favorite as well, Raj.  Nicely done.
> 
> I also really like 4 and 5.  #4 looks like he's walking on water!


Well, I guess I found Jesus!  
I also loved #2, the old shawls and the door make the pic IMO. Thanks Sharon! 



Jasii said:


> Nice one's Raj! kinda partial to No 1 and what an apt title!!
> Kudos mate...


 Thanks Jasii ji, it was one of my favs as well!


----------



## jkzo (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice set Raj...I see an younger Raj #1...not necessarily the older one.......


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 6, 2015)

#3 for me but very nice set!


----------



## baturn (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice set. The smile alone in #4 sells it for me.


----------



## Donde (Aug 6, 2015)

I like them all Raj especially the first three but they all invite me to take my time and peruse the image. Of course some must be "flooded" street shots...


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 6, 2015)

Call them what you will - they're wonderful. Well done.

The only one I might think about some adjustment is the B&W, seems like the foam should be whiter etc. I found that if I adjust for something like a reflection or highlight (I'm thinking of the sun in the background) being the whitest white, then the whole thing's off. Looks like it might have been tricky lighting conditions with the overcast sky and choppy water.

Your photos capture the feeling of the moment so well. I also like the balance of shapes and colors in the compositions. I noticed in #2 how small the girl seems, that door seems so big... makes it seem like she's engrossed in what she's studying in her own little world. Very effective.


----------



## knswee (Aug 6, 2015)

Very nice...

ken


----------



## scooter2044 (Aug 6, 2015)

Wonderful Raj! Especially 1 through 4. But #1 and 2 just keep you looking and wanting to know more about them, I like it!


----------



## sashbar (Aug 6, 2015)

I like No 2


----------



## Raj_55555 (Aug 6, 2015)

jkzo said:


> Nice set Raj...I see an younger Raj #1...not necessarily the older one.......


Thanks, that kid actually does look a lot like I used to when I was a kid!  


JacaRanda said:


> #3 for me but very nice set!


 Thanks Jaca, why #3 though? I'm curious as you're the only one who said that.


baturn said:


> Nice set. The smile alone in #4 sells it for me.


Yeah, that guys had an infectious smile! 


Donde said:


> I like them all Raj especially the first three but they all invite me to take my time and peruse the image. Of course some must be "flooded" street shots...


Yeah, let's just call them that!  Thanks Donde, really appreciate it! 


vintagesnaps said:


> Call them what you will - they're wonderful. Well done.
> 
> The only one I might think about some adjustment is the B&W, seems like the foam should be whiter etc. I found that if I adjust for something like a reflection or highlight (I'm thinking of the sun in the background) being the whitest white, then the whole thing's off. Looks like it might have been tricky lighting conditions with the overcast sky and choppy water.
> 
> Your photos capture the feeling of the moment so well. I also like the balance of shapes and colors in the compositions. I noticed in #2 how small the girl seems, that door seems so big... makes it seem like she's engrossed in what she's studying in her own little world. Very effective.



 Thanks Sharon, always a pleasure to read your comments! I was thinking the same about #2, also loved the contrasting yellow and brown between her clothes and the door. I will play around with the B&W one to see if I can do something about it, thanks for your critique again! 



knswee said:


> Very nice...
> 
> ken


Thanks Ken! 


scooter2044 said:


> Wonderful Raj! Especially 1 through 4. But #1 and 2 just keep you looking and wanting to know more about them, I like it!


Thanks Scooter, my feelings exactly! 


sashbar said:


> I like No 2


Thanks Sashbar!


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 6, 2015)

￼ "Thanks Jaca, why #3 though? I'm curious as you're the only one who said that."

I like how it's not as neat as #2,  squares and rectangles.  The little girl looks very mature and very dedicated to what she is doing, despite things not being so neat around her. I see a young business woman.


----------



## binga63 (Aug 7, 2015)

Nice work... lovee them  all except #5 where I lose sight of the crew on the boat


----------



## mmaria (Aug 7, 2015)

*LOVE #2 
*
your composition improved


----------



## Raj_55555 (Aug 7, 2015)

binga63 said:


> Nice work... lovee them  all except #5 where I lose sight of the crew on the boat


Thanks Binga!  I do have a few shots where the boat and the fishermen are more in the view, but the waves aren't nearly as dramatic as in this one.



mmaria said:


> *LOVE #2
> *
> your composition improved


 Thanks Marija!


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 8, 2015)

I love #1 & #2 and do think the #3, #4, & #5 are much much weaker, imo
I think they are both a bit too contrasty, too cold and sharpened too much. 

Lew


----------



## Raj_55555 (Aug 9, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> I love #1 & #2 and do think the #3, #4, & #5 are much much weaker, imo
> I think they are both a bit too contrasty, too cold and sharpened too much.
> 
> Lew
> ...


Thanks Lew for taking the time to go through these. I noticed that you brought down the highlights from the leathers, and repainted the part of the street which was too bright, and it makes sense to me. I don't understand why you went for a reddish skin tone, maybe it's my screen, but the skin looks too reddish.

Really like what you've done with #2.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 9, 2015)

Now that I look at it, it is waay too reddish.
Thanks for pointing that out.

I tend to make pictures of people warmish in an attempt to be inviting and 'human.'
In this case, as you so correctly pointed out, I went tooooo far.

You are so lucky to live in a country with that wealth of color and clothing.
I associate any tropical country with warm red tones because of the ubiquitous laterite dust.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 9, 2015)

Like them all, but number one is definitely a stand out.  Love that shot!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Aug 10, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> You are so lucky to live in a country with that wealth of color and clothing.
> I associate any tropical country with warm red tones because of the ubiquitous laterite dust.


Thanks Lew, and I agree, I'm pretty lucky in that way. 



robbins.photo said:


> Like them all, but number one is definitely a stand out.  Love that shot!


Thanks Todd, my fav too!


----------



## Granddad (Aug 10, 2015)

I'll just add that I almost always like your work. Keep it up!


----------



## FITBMX (Aug 10, 2015)

Raj_55555 said:


> Well, I guess I found Jesus!



I always thought that he would be wearing pants!!!



A really wonderful set! You do a great job capturing life there.


----------



## akash_pal (Aug 11, 2015)

Very nice pic raj...I am just a layman and not an expert but these pics are really great specially #1 and #4. Actually I was just searching someone who can work upon on my some raw images..just wanna know if pictures can be improved after being clicked badly???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raj_55555 (Aug 11, 2015)

FITBMX said:


> I always thought that he would be wearing pants!!!
> 
> A really wonderful set! You do a great job capturing life there.


 lololol!! 
Thanks Gallagher! 


Granddad said:


> I'll just add that I almost always like your work. Keep it up!


Thanks a lot for your kind words Grandad, means a lot! 


akash_pal said:


> Very nice pic raj...I am just a layman and not an expert but these pics are really great specially #1 and #4. Actually I was just searching someone who can work upon on my some raw images..just wanna know if pictures can be improved after being clicked badly???



Thanks Akash, really appreciate it! 
Yes of course images can be improved, but it's impossible to make a blanket statement on this topic as it depends on the degree of the "badness" of the files. But of course, almost every photographer has images where they screwed up the exposure or something else, but had to make the best of it as the image was too good to pass.


----------



## akash_pal (Aug 11, 2015)

I have few images of my colorful marriage..captured awfully by an extremely amateur photographer.. Just wondering if someone wanna try their hands on my pics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raj_55555 (Aug 11, 2015)

Well, you may try posting the links to the raw files, or post the jpegs and see if anyone would try their hands on it, but I'm pretty certain that even if they do so, most would work on one or two of the pics as an example to show to you. This is a photography forum, and learning is encouraged but nobody will do your work for you.
As an alternative, you can always contact some professional retouchers to take care of it, or learn the basics of editing yourself and give it a try. Let this be a lesson, never hire amateurs to cover a wedding.


----------



## Granddad (Aug 12, 2015)

akash_pal said:


> I have few images of my colorful marriage..captured awfully by an extremely amateur photographer.. Just wondering if someone wanna try their hands on my pics.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If the photos are that bad it sounds like you may need a powerful wizard rather than a photographer or retoucher.


----------



## akash_pal (Aug 12, 2015)

Hey Raj I truly understand that in this forum nobody will work for me neither that was my intention. Being a naive I really wanna know if pics can be improved..I am not sure how bad the pics actually are technically but they are not great for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raj_55555 (Aug 12, 2015)

akash_pal said:


> Hey Raj I truly understand that in this forum nobody will work for me neither that was my intention. Being a naive I really wanna know if pics can be improved..I am not sure how bad the pics actually are technically but they are not great for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds fair enough to me Akash, why don't you post a few, I'm sure people will help out!


----------



## akash_pal (Aug 13, 2015)

Alright I am putting few of them..background of pics are real bad as being an Indian you must be knowing an Indian arrangements.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















 P.S these pics are the best amongst the worst 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raj_55555 (Aug 13, 2015)

I also know that proper photographers would take you out of a room for these kind of shots. I'd give it a try in the evening, but you really have to create a new thread for these, nobody will even look at these in this thread.

If you need help with creating a new thread,  read this(although some things might have changed).


----------



## Granddad (Aug 13, 2015)

Akash_pal: I've seen a lot worse. If you're just talking about shots of yourself and your very lovely bride and wishing the background was different, consider reshooting them. Assuming you still have the suit and the sari that shouldn't be too hard to set up against a suitably scenic background. Even these could be salvaged to some extent by removing the ugly intrusions in the background like that big box on the left in #1.  I agree with Raj, start a new thread asking for help - there are some really good people here... good as in skillful as well as good as in helpful.


----------



## PropilotBW (Aug 13, 2015)

I don't know how I'd qualify to give awards, but #2 is Award Winning!


----------



## LilyBee (Aug 13, 2015)

awesome, well shot


----------



## Raj_55555 (Aug 15, 2015)

PropilotBW said:


> I don't know how I'd qualify to give awards, but #2 is Award Winning!


As long as you're giving me awards, I'm sure you're an expert!  Thanks Propilot! 


LilyBee said:


> awesome, well shot


Thanks LilyBee.


----------

